# milling pics



## woodshop (Jan 8, 2005)

Couple milling pics from last weekend slicing up a 30" scarlet oak in neighbors back yard. First is me pushing Ripsaw down a cant. Used to do it on ground, but too hard on back and knees, use sawhorses I designed just for my milling. Notice I wear face mask that filters out exhaust fumes. Never used to but then at end of days milling with saw so close to face, felt like I smoked a pack of Lucky non-filters. Pain to wear at first, but used to it now. Second is my HJusky 365 on the Granburg with 36" bar in a 30 inch cut pretending to be a 3120. As I said in previous thread, took 4 minutes to go a foot and seemed hard on saw. Still deciding on 385 or 395 upgrade for it, can't afford a 3120 now. Last pic is log opened up, ain't she purdy? I flipped it upright, cut it in half and milled mostly 9 inch wide riftsawn/quartersawn stuff from the halves. The red oaks don't have the wide rays white oaks do, but still some nice quartersawn boards. Got tons more pics if folks wanna see 'em. Yell at me if file size is too big, I can dumb them down even more.


----------



## tawilson (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice pics. I would like to see more. What're you going to do with them pretty boards.


----------



## woodshop (Jan 8, 2005)

tawilson most of my lumber will be made into small furniture and custom frames, I have a woodshop and a fledgling craft and picture frame business. I can't retire for another 10 years or so, at which time I plan to get more serious and work wood full time to supliment retirement. In the meantime, I mill and "bank" hardwood that I come across, blow downs, neighborhood take-downs etc. More pics... ripsaw 4 is ripsaw taking a 9 inch deep slice into oak cant. Milling 3 is another pic of my Granberg slabbing off a chunk of bark and sapwood, stack 2 is an afternoons take in back of my van, about 200 bd ft, stack 1 is some of my stickered stash drying. Little bit of everything, but mostly oak and cherry since unfortunately thats all people know of and want. 

It just occured to me that this post should probably not be in chainsaws, but over in logging forum, sorry, I will be more carefull next time.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 8, 2005)

Here are the pics resized to be modem friendly.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 8, 2005)

The rest.


----------



## woodshop (Jan 8, 2005)

*thanks spacemule*

OK, I'm new at this, thanks for doing that Spacemule. So I need to get them down to what... say 50K or so to fly fast enough? They come out of my digital couple megs, so guess I need to dumb them down quite a bit. Noted for future posts... thanks again.

Dave
__________________-
this too shall pass


----------



## crash/banger (Jan 8, 2005)

How many hours do you have in all that ricked up there drying.................looks like it take a year to saw all that with a chainsaw?...........nice pile of lumber you got there! C/B


----------



## woodshop (Jan 8, 2005)

*time and cost*

cash-banger, been keeping records long enough that I can actually answer that pretty close. In that particular pic, not including the Ash stack forground left of pic, just the stuff on the grey paltform, it's about 700 bd ft give or take. Soup to nuts... unload equipment and saws\ drop tree if needed\ buck logs\ slice into cants with Alaskan mill\ mill into lumber with the Ripsaw bandmill\ seal ends (don't always do that)\ haul it home and sticker and stack the stuff... averages out to little over 2 minutes/bd ft depending on how far down the road I have to go to get it. So that 700 ft of lumber you see in that pic represents about 24 hours of my actual time. Cost... depreciating equipement over 10 years, blades, gas oil etc and not counting my time, comes out to around 30 cents a bd ft. If I pay myself $20/hour, then we are talking around a buck a bd ft tree to stickered lumber. Obviously if I have to drop the tree, and can do that where it is without proffesional help, takes a little longer to limb it down to main stick to buck before milling. Dollar a ft might seem much but around here wet wood right off the saw is still couple bucks, more if its 14" wide 12/4 or quartersawn. So I figure I'm still making out, plus it's pure fun and I get to slice up the tree exactly the way I want, 4/4, 16/4, quartersawn, whatever. Just wish I had more time to do this.


----------



## Doug01 (Jan 8, 2005)

Really really cool!


----------



## glens (Jan 8, 2005)

woodshop said:


> OK, I'm new at this, thanks for doing that Spacemule. So I need to get them down to what... say 50K or so to fly fast enough? They come out of my digital couple megs, so guess I need to dumb them down quite a bit. Noted for future posts... thanks again.


100-120K is fine but file size is not the only thing to consider.&nbsp; Image size should also generally be kept to 800x600 max.&nbsp; When you resize them, set them to an image "quality" level of no more than 75 (up from the measly 15 of the one original I fetched).&nbsp; Attached is one that I had open in an external image viewer (I set the browser to pass off links to images directly to it instead of viewing them in a browser window).&nbsp; I hit "&lt;" to halve the dimensions, "shift+g" to set the gamma to 1.2, and "F6" to sharpen it, then saved it at a quality of "75".&nbsp; I'm not telling you that you'll be able to do that in <i>your</i> image manipulation software with those commands.&nbsp; I merely state them to indicate the changes made and how easy it can be.

Glen


----------



## woodshop (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks Glen, I'll try and whittle down my pics from megabytes to 100K but still keeping the quality with your suggestions. I like how people are willing to help others out on this site. Seems to be a core group of about 15-20 guys that contribute on regular basis, with lots of others sprinkled in here and there as something catches thier eye or pushes thier button. Interesting site, would have loved to have had something like this back when I was logging for the pulpwood company. 

Dave
_____________________
this too shall pass


----------



## glens (Jan 9, 2005)

Even easier is to issue a command at a prompt (for the same results as above) like<blockquote><tt>convert&nbsp;-resize&nbsp;50%&nbsp;-gamma&nbsp;1.2&nbsp;-sharpen&nbsp;0x1&nbsp;-quality&nbsp;75&nbsp;attachment_19899.php&nbsp;attachment_19899.php.jpeg</tt></blockquote>with the same software for which the (my) viewer is merely a graphical front-end.

Doing a whole directory-full of like-sized files can be done all at once with<blockquote><tt>for&nbsp;i&nbsp;in&nbsp;*.jpg;&nbsp;do&nbsp;convert&nbsp;-resize&nbsp;50%&nbsp;-sharpen&nbsp;0x1&nbsp;-gamma&nbsp;1.2&nbsp;-quality&nbsp;75&nbsp;$i&nbsp;${i}.jpeg;&nbsp;done</tt></blockquote>For every file with a name ending in ".jpg", the loop will iterate, substituting the filename for the variable in the command.&nbsp; All the originals will remain totally unmolested with the results alongside them in the directory.

The software is also available for Windows users who can benefit from the functionality of the command-line method.&nbsp; The displayer for Windows did not have the interface for the manipulating features last I looked; it merely serves to view them.

If anyone wants help with it, holler.

Glen


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jan 9, 2005)

Woodshop, may be worth the time to fabricate or buy an pipe/muffler assy to dump the fumes down and back. I did that on a wood splitter that was gassing my out and it makes life much nicer on the pointy end. Otherwise looks like a lot of fun. Friend has an old 1919 Frick sawmill that we go out and play with every time I get a log big enough.

Jamie


----------



## woodshop (Jan 9, 2005)

*dumping fumes*

thanks ranchero, I actually thought of that also at one time, but couple things kept me from trying something. 1) the Stihl MS361 was still under warrenty until recently, and didn't want to go altering stuff that would make my dealer frown if things went sour. 2) without interfering with my mill operation, really no room to send a pipe anywhere but down or up. Down and I'm interfering with my cant or guidebar, up and I'm aiming toward me or my body. Although it does look like a pain in the @#$%$, I've gotten used to wearing the face mask, not only keeps exhaust fumes from my lungs, but also all the wood dust and debris that hangs in a cloud around the mill when going down the log. The worst time is a hot muggy sweaty summer day. 
Dave
____________________
this too shall pass


----------



## ray benson (Jan 9, 2005)

Those of us using Mr. Gates product have to watch out for that malicious code.
Ray


----------



## woodshop (Jan 9, 2005)

*bad guys*

...interesting, I don't get anything from any of the pics, even glens, except a pic, nothing asking me to open from source etc... could be the way you have your browser set up Mike. I'm running bills XP, and IE. Spacemules pics are same also, just smaller in physical size, the one glens did is smaller KB, but physically same size as my original big KB one. One thing is for sure, it is getting nastier and nastier every day out there, and I spend a ton of time keeping the bad guys out, updating spyware and virus defs... gets to be a real chore even with auto-updating, takes some of the fun out of computing. 
Dave
___________________________
this too shall pass


----------



## glens (Jan 9, 2005)

I downloaded a virus about 7 years ago for my computer, but didn't run it under my main account.&nbsp; It's the only one that has been made so far as I know.&nbsp; http://www.linux.cu/documentos/virus/bliss/

The only antiviurs software I can get is for checking DOS/Windows executables.&nbsp; I feel sorry for you guys.

Your computer is messed up and/or confused, Mike.

Glen


----------



## glens (Jan 9, 2005)

woodshop said:


> Spacemules pics are same also, just smaller in physical size, the one glens did is smaller KB, but physically same size as my original big KB one.


Your pic was twice the size dimensionally of the one I posted.&nbsp; You must have your browser set to shrink them automatically.

Glen


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jan 9, 2005)

Glens, what is your occupation? You just know so much about almost everything.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 9, 2005)

oldsaw-addict said:


> Glens, what is your occupation? You just know so much about almost everything.


Glens is a multi-million dollar playboy who spends his free time evaluating the weights of various Stihl and Husky products, as well as gesticulating non-popular opinions concerning the operating physics dealing with 2-cycle technology. Serving as a lawyer in the most prestigious courts of the United States in a former life, he now spends his free time providing free legal advice and moderating this website. During his frequent non-voluntary hiatuses from the various forums he frequents, he enjoys visiting websites for the socially-challenged portraying fictitious feminine characters navigating motorcycles through forbidden areas. Glens favorite question is "So, how does it feel to not be the smartest person in a discussion?"


----------



## gumneck (Jan 9, 2005)

*Milling with HusQ.385*

Cool pics, I've got a new 385 that I mill with using a 36 bar and bailey's ripping chain. Saw has much power. I've not tried it in oak as I have been using it in white pine and loblolly pine.


----------



## woodshop (Jan 10, 2005)

*Bailey rip chain*

I use Bailey's ripping chain also. First time I milled with it, I bought and used Granburgs ripping chain. No only was it more expensive, but it didn't cut all that well. Not much faster than strait chain. Maybe it wasn't sharp enough right from the factory in the hard ash I was in, but the Baileys rip chain really chewed through no problem and so now use only that. 
Dave
_______________________
this too shall pass


----------



## 2cyblowtrch (Apr 8, 2006)

*Bandsaw blade life.*

Woodshop, if you were milling one ft. wide hardwood with your bandsaw,
how many feet of cut do you guess the blade 'would' be good for on debarked
cants? On softwood?

Thanks, Lorin.


----------



## woodshop (Apr 14, 2006)

2cyblowtorch...

From my experience so far milling with my RipSaw, how long a blade lasts depends mostly on species of wood, and whether it has to go through bark. Example, butternut is not all that hard, softer than walnut, but it sure gummed up my blades a lot, and thus I only got 200 bd ft from them. That was going through some bark though, where I think most of the gummy stuff was coming from. On the flip side, I have gotten 600 bd ft of pine from a single blade going through no bark. Same with tulip poplar, I can cut all day on same blade in that stuff if I keep it out of bark. Two weeks ago I cut almost 400 ft of oak before having to change blades. So... it varies.


----------



## 2cyblowtrch (Apr 14, 2006)

*Bandsaw Blade Life*

Thanks woodshop. You covered the bases real well. I'm milling with a 
granberg exclusively right now and considering other options as I go. My 
experience with a full size bandmill ( and consequent blade life ) led me to 
my question.

If money was no issue (ha!) I really like milling with a swing mill.

Your posts are well done, hope you continue to participate.


----------

